# Looking for LRG style labeling



## Dime (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get an LRG style tag? I'm looking to relabel my shirts (take off the port authority tag but keep the care tag and put my own tag on). I need help finding a good and reliable place to purchase tags from, one with a fast turnaround. I also would like a tag like the LRG tag that hangs from the bottom of the shirt but I would like it to go on the sleeve. If anyone knows what these are called or where i can find them that would be great!
Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LRG?

Check out the preferred vendor list in the left hand column. There are some label companies listed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey bro . I've just finished doing the same for my brand in NZ, I don't know where you could get them but any relabelling service should be able to point you in the right direction. the tags are called PIP tags. I've just done the same as the LRG ones and used a woven pip that was 1.5cm x 6cm for my neck and bottom of T hits.

I hope this helps homie
[email protected]


----------



## Curious (Jul 26, 2007)

i like what LRG does with their neck label... they sew in a label across the neck seam length-wise.

i understand this is called a *cover-stitch*, and i am seeking for a company in the B.C., Canada, area that can do it for us... any leads???! thanks much.


----------

